# Snerd's Huge Gaping Wound



## snerd (Apr 10, 2015)

Warning!! Do not scroll lower if you're squeamish about medical wounds!! This was a surgical incision, reopening my shoulder where they replaced my shoulder joint. It's about half the original opening size.......... they just needed to go in and wash it out, irrigate and whatnot, because it wound up getting infected 8 months after replacement. Then, it got infected again with Staph Epi virus before healing! It's looking a little better now than this photo from 4 days ago.

Last warning!! It's pretty graphic!!!


----------



## snerd (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## pixmedic (Apr 10, 2015)

eh...
ive seen worse.


----------



## snerd (Apr 10, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> eh...
> ive seen worse.


Well of course you have! You're a medic!


----------



## snerd (Apr 10, 2015)

I didn't think it was too bad, but I wanted to make it hard for Lenny to find it.


----------



## snerd (Apr 10, 2015)

I got $5 bucks says she'll come look anyway!


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 11, 2015)

I'd plug that puppy with dirt then call for a Corpsman. I bet if you stick your finger in there and wiggle ... it would hurt real bad.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 11, 2015)

It was not as bad as I had thought it might be...I was expecting "gutting a salmon" type blood,etc,etc..

Oh, and since I know you were gone all day, and since we're talking about gross stuff, did you happen to see pixmedic's picture of his balls, posted earlier today? Yeah...he did...it's on here...right here on TPF...

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Now get a damned shirt on! lol!


----------



## snerd (Apr 11, 2015)

They stuff it with foam, then the vac pump sucks it all up real nice and tight. Negative pressure wound therapy. I'm assuming at some point, they will think it's progressed enough to either staple or stitch it back up.


----------



## snerd (Apr 11, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> ....... I bet if you stick your finger in there and wiggle ... it would hurt real bad.


Not with the meds I have.


----------



## tecboy (Apr 11, 2015)

This is neat!  You are alive and awake during the operation.  You just look like an undead zombie.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 11, 2015)

Looks nasty, I hope you have no more issues after this.  

I could show a wound closed up after a heart operation.  I set off alarms @ airports due to the wires pulling my ribs back together.


----------



## BillM (Apr 11, 2015)

Couldn't look at it but Get Well Soon


----------



## snerd (Apr 11, 2015)

Another fine mess you've gotten us into!!


----------



## weepete (Apr 11, 2015)

Ouch, hope it heals up well. I think it's teally cool the can replace a shoulder joint nowadays!


----------



## limr (Apr 11, 2015)

snerd said:


> I got $5 bucks says she'll come look anyway!



You win $5!!!

Though to be fair, I only opened the thread today and I did so on my phone so the picture would be teeny tiny and I could scroll fast and not really see it.


----------



## shefjr (Apr 11, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> eh...
> ive seen worse.


Ditto.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh no,not again.I have seen worse but not surgery related.Get well and hope the infection stays away for ever.


----------



## 407370 (Apr 11, 2015)

It is only a flesh wound.

Seriously get better soon


----------



## runnah (Apr 11, 2015)

We are just meat!


----------



## snerd (Apr 11, 2015)

tecboy said:


> This is neat!  You are alive and awake during the operation.  You just look like an undead zombie.


The Zombie Apocalypse is closer than you think..................


----------



## snerd (Apr 11, 2015)

runnah said:


> We are just meat!


Reminds me of something an artist friend posted on FB. Something about we are just meat skeletons hurtling through space.


----------



## snerd (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm beginning to be a believer in this vac pump Negative Pressure Wound Therapy! The wound has closed almost 50% in a little over a week! Doc said it looked good, no smell, closing, and looked "red and meaty" like he wants. 








The bottom is just a drop of blood. The discolored area is called "slough". It's where red blood cells gather to fight the infection, then die. That's the result. He simply scraped it off. Well, maybe simple for him, it hurt like hell to me! Continue vac pump and antibiotics for 2-3 more weeks.


----------



## snerd (Apr 14, 2015)

Here's what it looks like when sponge is inserted and taped, then hooked to vac pump.


----------



## snerd (Apr 14, 2015)

The tape is doing in my skin, though! Raw in a couple of spots. They said it can be pretty rough on the skin. Gave me some collagen.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 14, 2015)

You got less than a week to stick your finger in and wiggle it.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 15, 2015)

Dang @snerd, that's not conducive to us going on that photowalk.


----------



## snerd (Apr 16, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Dang @snerd, that's not conducive to us going on that photowalk.


I'm telling you, I can't catch a break lately! I've been the picture of health most of my life! Then 2007 rolled around, and it's been downhill ever since! Hemorrhoid surgery, back surgery, another back surgery, shoulder replacement, gall bladder surgery, 2 more shoulder surgeries, now shoulder infection and trying to kill it and heal the infected shoulder wound! The real kicker is the recovery time after each.................. it's getting longer and longer each time!


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 16, 2015)

Look @ the bright side - - - - - you are still viewing grass from above.


----------



## snerd (Apr 16, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> Look @ the bright side - - - - - you are still viewing grass from above.


Oh yeah, it sure beats the alternatives!!


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 20, 2015)

Dang snerd!

This is the first time that I saw this thread, I wish you a full and speedy recovery from all this.


----------



## snerd (Apr 28, 2015)

Slowly getting there! 






$600 for that tube of collagen!!



Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tirediron (Apr 28, 2015)

Try the inactive stuff... might be cheaper.
J


----------



## ronlane (Apr 28, 2015)

Someone please mark this thread NSFW..... (Or just have @snerd to put a tank top on.) lol. 

Things are looking better with the outside wound. How is the inside healing??


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 28, 2015)

Looking better.  You should not go to a veterinarian for that type of surgery.  

Had a fellow from the UK tell a group of us on a construction site how he & a mate went to a vet for a vasectomy.  He had us all laughing so hard the tears were flowing.


----------



## snerd (Apr 28, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Try the inactive stuff... might be cheaper.
> J


Oh, I'm not paying. It's workers comp. Old employer has paid for 2 back surgeries and now 3 shoulder surgeries.


----------



## Warhorse (May 1, 2015)

snerd said:


> Oh, I'm not paying. It's workers comp. Old employer has paid for 2 back surgeries and now 3 shoulder surgeries.


I'm glad it is not paid out of your pocket, to bad you had to have that all done in the first place.


----------



## Gary A. (May 1, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> Looking better.  You should not go to a veterinarian for that type of surgery.
> 
> Had a fellow from the UK tell a group of us on a construction site how he & a mate went to a vet for a vasectomy.  He had us all laughing so hard the tears were flowing.


When I looked into a vasectomy, my physician told me to go see a horse doctor ...


----------



## Gary A. (May 1, 2015)

Looking Good Snerd!


----------



## snerd (May 1, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Looking better.  You should not go to a veterinarian for that type of surgery.
> ...


That reminded me........... I got snipped back in 1996, but I don't think that would qualify as a "surgery". So I'm still at 8 surgeries over the last 7 years. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## unpopular (May 1, 2015)

MEAT!!!!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 1, 2015)

Looking Much better.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 1, 2015)

snerd said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...





snerd said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...


----------

